# Body Mount Question



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just seperated the body and frame on my '65 and of course have a bit of rust. The back two mount points need to be replaced, the ones that are welded to the frame, not drilled through the frame. I found some from Paddock and YearOne but was surprised at the price (and shipping). Does anyone have any recommendations on other places to get these, or if I should just fab up some myself?

I also came to the conclusion given the work I need to do, that I am going to have to buy a rotisserie or the work will just take forever. Any thoughts on that? I have to redo the trunk floor, driver and passenger floors and I think both quarters. The front fenders seem okay except for the rear lower portion but I already knew about that. Next step with the body is to have the whole thing blasted and primed so I know exactly what needs to be fixed.

Couple of photos:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Has that trunk been replaced before?? It looks like a 3 piece unit, not a 1 piece factory unit.
Which mount is bad?? The one on the frame?? Or the one on the body? The body mount section would come with a complete trunk floor pan kit.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good point, sorry about that. The mounts in question are the ones on the frame not on the body. I have not looked at the body mounts themselves yet, but given the state of the trunk and the amount of rust that came off am guessing the worst. And, yes, I think the trunk has been replaced once already.

Any big feelings on the trunk replacement? i.e. the three piece panels vs the single?


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

To be exact, the ones that stick out like ears right after the rear tires. Here is a photo.









You can also see some nasty frame "repair" in this photo that I will be taking care of.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You may be able to weld a big thick washer on those frame trunk mounts to repair them.
On the trunk kit, as long as you have the body off, might wanna do a 1 piece. Not sure if it'll go in there without taking one quarter off though. I did a 7 piece kit in my trunk, but I didn't take the body off the frame.
There should be an original vin # on that drivers side rear frame section on the top rail between the mount that needs repair and the back edge of the frame.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

they sell the mounts from the gto vendors have them


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know that Paddock has them, so does YearOne, but they want like $50 each and lots for shipping. Seems like an enormous amount for a little piece of steel. I guess my options are fix it myself, or just ante up. Perhaps that is something I need to get used to with a "vintage" car?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ames Performance Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts. has the replacement mount bracket for $39 each. Shipping would be another $15. Call the 800 number and request a catalog. You will spend HOURS dreaming of all the parts you want !!!!
Figure out what all you need and order it together. If the total exceeds $500, you can get a 5% discount to offset the shipping cost. I bought the front fender patch panels from them that have the inner brace attached too. They line up really nice with the originals by holding them up. I have yet to cut off the rotten part and weld them. I want to have the body and core support back on to align everything before welding.
I will be using the 1 piece trunk floor with all the braces attached when I get that far. I just picked up the 1 piece floor with braces for mine on Monday. It looks really sweet and should make the replacement much faster than welding in multiple panels.
As far as a rotisserie, I have been watching for an used one to come up on the local Craigslist. There is a company near Des Moines that makes a good looking one for a reasonable price. I got a quote of $140 to ship it 210 miles to a local terminal, so I would go pick it up instead for less. Here's a link Roto2000 Car Rotisserie


----------

